# 721 on Ebay! HAHA



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1363862329

2 more+ days to go and its up to $610! OUCH. I'll wait my 2-3 weeks and get it for $489 with trade ins!


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

That's the great thing about EBAY, buy stuff from questionable sources at a higher price than you can from a traditional brick and mortar store that'll stand behind the product.
Ebay is a real threat to the ole garage sale. Why sell it for 50 cents when idiots on the computer will buy it for $20.00 !


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ebay has some great deals, but this aint one of them, I'm surprised theres no buy it now for $650-$700


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

Could it be the unit given away on the tech chat ?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The unit from the tech chat was one by Mike Z from DBSForums, he later sold it in their classifieds section, but I dont know to who. It appears this sellers is an E* retailer looking to cach in on the the rule of supply and demand.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe it is because it is in limited supply at retailers and the fact that not all retailers can purchase them yet (my distributor dont even have them yet).


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just noticed the buyer has to pay an additional $24.00 for shipping and insurance......right now the buyer pays $634.00.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Its a wonder that Dish and Direct dont try to sell direct from the company to customers on the auction sites, better not give them any ideas. They would probably give the customers one heck of a deal that they could not pass up having no commissions paid to the dealers.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

22 hrs. left, I thought I would bump the post up because I want to see what the final price will be tomorrow.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Auction is over, the $610.00 price tag ended up being the highest bid.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thats really not that bad of a price for someone who really wants it. It is worth it 

Scott


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Auction is over, the $610.00 price tag ended up being the highest bid. *


The same guy is selling another 721 on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1365575975

Current price is at $550 with about 1 day left


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

Odd... the eBay listing description states the 721 has a 100GB hard drive. I could have sworn it's 120GB...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

geesh the bid is now $560 and reserve is still not met. Swampthing, I think the guy just messed up on the GB size.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Something is definitely not right with this guy selling his second (and who knows how many more) 721's on ebay.
Charlie should have some of his goons check into this. :shrug:


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *geesh the bid is now $560 and reserve is still not met. Swampthing, I think the guy just messed up on the GB size. *


The bid is now up to $580 and the reserve is now met. He probably had the reserve set at $575.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

The 721's must be rolling in. A 3rd and 4th 721 just showed up on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1363862329
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1365575975
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1365998557
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1366052176


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Look's like $610 is the going price for a 721 on ebay. The first two auctions ended at exactly $610 and the other two auctions have the "buy it now" option set to $610 and $630.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

Don't buy them; you can get them at lower price. Read this

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5524&pagenumber=2


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by motjes2 _
> *Don't buy them; you can get them at lower price. Read this
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5524&pagenumber=2 *


I agree! The 721's are now starting to ship in larger quantities. Don't over pay for this unit. You should now be able to get it through "normal" channels for the $549 price (or even less)


----------

